# Crazy loader sur Mac



## manu3131 (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a vous,

J'ai pus me rendre compte qu'il n'existe pas de version de Crazyloader pour Mac

Mais est que quelqu'un connait un logiciel alternatif?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## ntx (20 Mars 2011)

Apprend à utiliser la fenêtre "Activité" de Safari, pas besoin de Crazy machin truc


----------



## scalp61 (25 Juin 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Apprend à utiliser la fenêtre "Activité" de Safari, pas besoin de Crazy machin truc


Je viens de lire ce message et j'ai regardé la fenêtre "activité" mais ça ne permet pas de télécharger comme crazy loader car tous les fichiers de "activité" ne font que qq Ko alors que les téléchargements sont de plusieurs Mo et je ne les voient pas ???


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de logiciels associés. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Hugo 17 (15 Novembre 2011)

Je suis dans la même problèmes je ne connaît pas de logiciel de téléchargement pour mac


----------



## papyzen1944 (7 Décembre 2011)

Hugo 17 a dit:


> Je suis dans la même problèmes je ne connaît pas de logiciel de téléchargement pour mac



Moi j'utilise  jdownloader  et ça marche nickel


----------

